# Genie wireless bridge not functioning after power hit



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Had a power outage in house that lasted just a few seconds. Everything is plugged into a surge protector. The video bridge was showing blue light however the HR44 was reporting it had lost the video bridge. Tried to check video bridge status and said none found. Tried powering down and back up,the bridge however all it does now is blink green light. What's up????


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, outages of a few seconds are worse than outages of hours or days. . . it probably blew something in the power supply.

Try a 30 second reset . . should reset to defaults if it works. If not, call for replacement.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually a reset of the HR 44 had everything come back normally after a 15 second power down of the wireless bridge.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Protecting many $1000s of A/V equipment with a surge protector is a disaster waiting to happen. Best to get some decent UPS equipment. Some get systems connected to their electric panel. Just saying..

-=K=-


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Protecting many $1000s of A/V equipment with a surge protector is a disaster waiting to happen. Best to get some decent UPS equipment. Some get systems connected to their electric panel. Just saying..

-=K=-
a UPS is about the same when it comes to "protection" the only real way to protect is with a whole house protection system and having the dish inside this protected zone. this system cost several thousands of dollars depending on size of home


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

actually the biggest problem is what surge protector people use. Many think a $20 is as good as a better one. I've yet to see a decent one for under $50 ever. Most cost more than that. There is a big difference in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

My surge protectors were all over 100 and have very good warranty replacements. Been in the house for 24 years now never lost a piece of equipment.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

actually the biggest problem is what surge protector people use. Many think a $20 is as good as a better one. I've yet to see a decent one for under $50 ever. Most cost more than that. There is a big difference in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
Nahhh, they are all the same. they all have the same problem, which is in the weakest link. the one device not protected


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nahhh, they are all the same. they all have the same problem, which is in the weakest link. the one device not protected


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I can't tell if you are joking or not on this one. . Yeah it's always people forget to plug In That one device but wow are there differences in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

